# Out Now: Talos Volume One: HORNS - Epic & Cinematic Brass Ensembles



## audioimperia (Aug 24, 2018)

*Audio Imperia
TALOS VOLUME ONE: HORNS - Epic & Cinematic Brass Ensembles*​
Recorded on the same stage as our flagship libraries Jaeger and Cerberus, the https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/talos-volume-one-horns (TALOS) series is the next addition to our ever-expanding range of orchestral sample libraries.

All https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/talos-volume-one-horns (TALOS) libraries are about big ensemble sizes that can go from soft and subtle to earth-shatteringly epic.

One of the main goals and challenges for the series was to create libraries that can go the full sonic range in a larger than life ensemble size but still retain all of their realism. We’ve ensured that the TALOS libraries not only blend perfectly with our other libraries (Jaeger, Cerberus, etc.) but truly sit well in a mix and enhance your writing experience.

For https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/talos-volume-one-horns (Volume One), we recorded a rich sounding *twelve horn ensemble*. In addition to a wide range of standard articulations, we recorded real legato transitions, which in combination with our critically acclaimed legato script will allow you to play fantastically realistic melodic lines.

​
Talos Volume One: Horns offers the following:

Legato (3 DYN, 1 RR)
Sustained (3 DYN, 1 RR)
Marcato Long (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Marcato Short (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Staccato (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Staccatissimo (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Double Tongue (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Triple Tongue (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Quadruple Tongue (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Rip (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Bend (1 DYN, 2 RR)

Sound Design (Hard Braaams / Soft Braaams / Low Pads / Tonal Atmos / Atonal Atmos)

5 microphone positions: Spot, Tree, Wide, Far, Full Mix.
Customizable Midi Mapping.
Signature Dual Layer FX Page Kontakt Engine.
Recorded on the same stage as JAEGER and CERBERUS.
Take advantage of the Intro-Sale Offer https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/talos-volume-one-horns (NOW) at $199 (instead of the $249 MSRP). Offer goes through September 14.

​


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 24, 2018)

audioimperia said:


> In addition to a wide range of standard articulations, we recorded real legato transitions, which in combination with our critically acclaimed legato script will allow you to play fantastically realistic melodic lines.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 24, 2018)

Sounds great guys!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is a good'n


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 24, 2018)

how many volumes are planned for the talos series? dont mean to sound rude, but this could become the most expensive set then?


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 24, 2018)

Was looking forward to this but then i saw the price...

Seems incredibly expensive for just one set of horns (when compared with full brass libraries that have solo instruments, different orchestration strengths etc).


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 24, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Was looking forward to this but then i saw the price...
> 
> Seems incredibly expensive for just one set of horns (when compared with full brass libraries that have solo instruments, different orchestration strengths etc).


Agreed


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 24, 2018)

You lot are silly-billies.
This is the sort of library that could become the backbone of your tracks, especially if you write for trailers. It looks and sounds incredibly well done, potentially the best horn section library you can get. Totally worth the price.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks and sounds like fine alternative and solid value. Will be checking out thoroughly right now.
Great timing … was worried my greenies could get _*frozo'd*_.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 24, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Was looking forward to this but then i saw the price...
> 
> Seems incredibly expensive for just one set of horns (when compared with full brass libraries that have solo instruments, different orchestration strengths etc).



It's indeed relatively expensive, because it's more deeply sampled than the "massive horn ensemble" patches of competing developers. Four mic positions instead of the usual three. Four lengths of shorts instead of the usual one or two! Multitongue, rip and bend samples. True legato (which sounds great) which is sometimes an afterthought in these "huge thematic statement" brass libraries. A full dynamic range (many huge brass patches are either lacking the lower dynamics or don't quite get to maxed-out _ff_, this library seems to avoid those problems). Plus sound design. I think the price is fair if those things are valuable to you or if you're already committed to JAEGER & CERBERUS; otherwise seek "less frills" options.


----------



## brenneisen (Aug 24, 2018)

audioimperia said:


> full sonic range



I wouldn't call 3 dyn that...


----------



## axb312 (Aug 24, 2018)

This doesn't seem extensively sampled and yet is expensively priced ...Honestly, I think Audio Imperia are over reaching with both this and the Cerebrus libraries, and hope they revisit their pricing strategy....


----------



## NoamL (Aug 24, 2018)

brenneisen said:


> I wouldn't call 3 dyn that...



pp, mf, ff

BTW, Cerberus is excellent. I passed on Jaeger but couldn't resist Cerberus


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 24, 2018)

brenneisen said:


> I wouldn't call 3 dyn that...



Hi brenneisen, please take into consideration that all of our orchestral libraries use dynamic layer morphing, which basically allows you to smoothly cover the whole dynamic spectrum by using carefully tuned crossfades and filters. We tested this extensively in the past and we came to the conclusion that recording more dynamics is not necessarily better.

Thanks for your feedback guys


----------



## brenneisen (Aug 24, 2018)

tomaslobosk said:


> Hi brenneisen, please take into consideration that all of our orchestral libraries use dynamic layer morphing, which basically allows you to smoothly cover the whole dynamic spectrum by using carefully tuned crossfades and filters.



Yea, I've just listened to all the demos and watched the walkthrough. Your dynamic morphing sounds seamless indeed. Great work : )


(but I wouldn't call it a pp, @NoamL; sounds more like a p)


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 24, 2018)

NoamL said:


> It's indeed relatively expensive, because it's more deeply sampled than the "massive horn ensemble" patches of competing developers. Four mic positions instead of the usual three. Four lengths of shorts instead of the usual one or two! Multitongue, rip and bend samples. True legato (which sounds great) which is sometimes an afterthought in these "huge thematic statement" brass libraries. A full dynamic range (many huge brass patches are either lacking the lower dynamics or don't quite get to maxed-out _ff_, this library seems to avoid those problems). Plus sound design. I think the price is fair if those things are valuable to you or if you're already committed to JAEGER & CERBERUS; otherwise seek "less frills" options.



I see your point, but I can also sympathize with those who are discouraged by the price. Let's put things into perspective - I'm aware that Talos is catered toward large section sizes, but for the sake of argument, imagine them offering patches for solo horn, 2 horns, 6 horns, and 12 horns for the same price of $250 each... Yes it would be very meticulously sampled and yes it would sound fantastic, but the thought of shelling out $1000 for the common section sizes of a _single _instrument is just mind-boggling to me.

But it's fine if I personally am not a fan of it - that means it wasn't meant for me. "Too expensive" is both relative and subjective - others will buy it, and I'm sure it will be invaluable in their compositions. Glad to see Audio Imperia make so much progress since their days of sample packs!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Zhao Shen said:


> ...but the thought of shelling out $1000 for the common section sizes of a _single _instrument is just mind-boggling to me.


Then stop thinking about it that way. It's clearly not heading in that direction. I think a more reasonable 'thought' process would be "Ok so we've got the horns, soon we'll have Low Brass, and then Trumpets. Individually they _might_ total $750, but maybe the other packs would cost less since they're not as popular as horns? Ok so maybe $250 + $200 + $200. $650 for the brass section. Surely there'll be a bundle price for all three though right? Ok so maybe $599 for the full brass section..." etc.
Spitfire Brass costs $699. Yes, it includes solos and different section sizes. But if I'm looking for *epic *brass, there's a clear winner for me. Even at the same price.


----------



## Pixelee (Aug 25, 2018)

I personally think the price is right. Considering the amount of players, cost of renting/ recording the place, players, editing, cutting samples, the price is not high. 12 horns is pretty high demand for cinematic/ trailer music. If you need to use it everyday it's a small price to pay. It has become my workhorse now. I really like the hard and soft braams in the sound design section. Talos is not too dry and not wet. Really easy to blend together with other developers and perfect with Jaeger.


----------



## reutunes (Aug 25, 2018)

I think the price is not _too_ much of a stretch. Just a big shame that two big brass libraries have been released within days of one another and many people will view this as a "competition" between them.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I think the price is not _too_ much of a stretch. Just a big shame that two big brass libraries have been released within days of one another and many people will view this as a "competition" between them.



Comparisons would arise even if the release dates were not so close together. also :

Cinesamples 12 horns is 99 USD.
Cinesamples brass complete works out to about 500 USD or so on sale
Century brass works out to about 350 USD or so on sale
Waverunner Audio 2 Horns is 39 GBP.
Forzo is currently at 399 USD. Expect it to get to 300 USD or so in a sale somewhere down the line. 
I will politely agree to disagree with anyone who says/ thinks this price is right.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 25, 2018)

IMHO, the price would be perfect if the product allowed for a control of each individual horn and divisi like VSL's Dimension Brass. Sounds good, though. I'm sure many will find it useful.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 25, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> IMHO, the price would be perfect if the product allowed for a control of each individual horn and divisi like VSL's Dimension Brass. Sounds good, though. I'm sure many will find it useful.



Agreed. If there were variations in the section size (say you get a 12 horn, 8 horn, 4 horn and solo) for that money it might be more worth it.

With just a fixed section of 12 it seems a lot.

Look at Hollywood Brass Diamond. You get

2 horns
2 trombone + bass
2 trumpets
3 trumpets
6 horns
low brass
solo cimbasso
solo trumpet
solo horn
solo trombone
solo tuba

5 mic positions each and loads of articulations

and i picked that up for just over £100 ages ago!

Granted, when new it was about $800, but the content is huge in comparison.

If this is anything to go by, you would only get low brass, 12 horns and trumpets(whatever section size they go for) for the same money but no variations of orchestration/section size or solo instruments etc

These do sound great though, and at least they have true legato (unlike Forzo).

However, it feels like we are getting less content for the money these days with sample libraries which is a shame.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 25, 2018)

Great product. Great sound. And it's kontakt. 

AI is expanding Jaeger. That's great. Hope they will do a Talos Merethe Soltvedt expansion !!!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 25, 2018)

What a great sound!
@ AUDIO IMPERIA Congrats for doing this release!


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 25, 2018)

Pixelee said:


> I personally think the price is right. Considering the amount of players, cost of renting/ recording the place, players, editing, cutting samples, the price is not high. 12 horns is pretty high demand for cinematic/ trailer music. If you need to use it everyday it's a small price to pay. It has become my workhorse now. I really like the hard and soft braams in the sound design section. Talos is not too dry and not wet. Really easy to blend together with other developers and perfect with Jaeger.


Well I disagree. 8Dio has 66 tuba players for example in their 66 tuba library. So the amount of players in Talon is fairly low in comparison. And all your other mentioned criterias like renting/recording you'll find in the 8Dio library as well, just that you have even more players and samples to cut/edit. So, I wouldn't compare those libraries by any means or the usage, just saying that the way you are justifying the price tag is fairly wrong in my opinion. 
I had the same issue with the price with Cerberus, especially as an owner of Decimator. The $50 discount felt like a joke to me. Yes Cerberus has different kind of drum ensembles, but they discontinued Decimator and pretty much replaced it with Cerberus. Well they can do whatever they want and give their libraries the price tags they want. I can just decide not to buy it, which I did with Cerberus and also will do with this library. It sounds absolutely gorgeous, but at this price tag. Not for me


----------



## Consona (Aug 25, 2018)

Maaaaan I wish this was a normal sized horn section (like 4 or 6, ok, max. 8 horns). I don't like the overwhelming nature of 12 horns but everything else looks superb. The crossover between dyn levels seems to be nicely smooth, "to silence" option is a great thing, everybody should incorporate that, the legato appears to be really really good, shorts are nicely tight. Even the top dynamic level is quite smooth rather than super nasty but the sound it just too big.  Otherwise it looks excellent. The legato makes me drool, the sound of lower dyn levels is lovely as well.

Promise me you'll make classical sized horns and trombones sections one day!


----------



## fretti (Aug 25, 2018)

The demos sound really amazing and the sound design part in your videos look incredible

@audioimperia is it here also possible to get an EDU-discount during intro pricing (like with Cerberus)?


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 25, 2018)

Congratz guys! This brass sounds killer!


----------



## NoamL (Aug 25, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Comparisons would arise even if the release dates were not so close together. also :
> 
> [list of competing products]
> 
> I will politely agree to disagree with anyone who says/ thinks this price is right.



Naming competing products in a developer's thread is not very polite. But I think your comparisons only prove my point. I have the first product you named and use it in my trailer work & am very pleased with it. However that library only has legato, staccato and muted sustain articulations. No oneshot marcatos, rips, bends, multitongue, staccatissimo, or sound design. As I said before, this is one of the most _*deeply*_ sampled 12Hn ensemble available, the question is whether all the extra stuff beyond sustains and staccatos is worth it to you.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 25, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Comparisons would arise even if the release dates were not so close together. also :
> 
> Cinesamples 12 horns is 99 USD.
> Cinesamples brass complete works out to about 500 USD or so on sale
> ...



So you are seriously comparing a NEW product with other products which:

- have been on sale! (which means, already released for months or even years!)
- weren't even available as a standalone release when they first came out! (Cinesamples 12 Horns initially was part of the CineBrass Pro package!)
- sizewise are totally different (e.g. 700MB vs 4.3 GB)!

I really don't mean to be rude, ... but what's next? Digging up googled links of available free horn samples?


----------



## emasters (Aug 25, 2018)

axb312 said:


> I will politely agree to disagree with anyone who says/ thinks this price is right.



The AI orchestral line seems expensive to me, as well. It's clearly AI's call where to position and price their products in the market. I do like the products they develop. But when one looks at value for money spent, it's difficult for me to justify the cost - thus I purchase elsewhere.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Waywyn said:


> So you are seriously comparing a NEW product with other products which:
> 
> - have been on sale! (which means, already released for months or even years!)
> - weren't even available as a standalone release when they first came out! (Cinesamples 12 Horns initially was part of the CineBrass Pro package!)
> ...



No offense taken..but I don't see the logic...What do you compare a new product to, if not to existing offerings? I'm not sure if sampling techniques have changed that much that the USP of a product can be it's newness. I will definitely consider sales prices vs intro pricing and do agree wrt library size (ie. this is a big one).


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Naming competing products in a developer's thread is not very polite. But I think your comparisons only prove my point. I have the first product you named and use it in my trailer work & am very pleased with it. However that library only has legato, staccato and muted sustain articulations. No oneshot marcatos, rips, bends, multitongue, staccatissimo, or sound design. As I said before, this is one of the most _*deeply*_ sampled 12Hn ensemble available, the question is whether all the extra stuff beyond sustains and staccatos is worth it to you.



Fair point - I wonder about this too...Don't know if I'd want to buy a library just to get extra horn articulations. Wouldn't kinda expect the extra articulations for other brass instruments as well.

Posting about competitors - my bad. 

Anyhow, this is all up to Audio Imperia in the end but I do hope they give the thoughts of those of us who aren't in love with the current pricing some consideration. Cheers. This is expensive for hobbyists (like myself) and I believe there a lot of us out there.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 25, 2018)

How is it impolite to compare a release to offerings from other companies? Lately, I've seen a number of people act as if companies are poor, defenseless entities whose feelings and profits will be utterly ruined if someone makes a comparison for those trying to decide whether a purchase is worthwhile. There is clearly a chunk of people who find Talos' pricing rather high (myself included, though I own and love Jaeger and Cerberus), so naturally comparisons will be made to other products from other companies. It's not impolite. It's how basic economics and comparison shopping work. Personally, I would love to buy this library, as it seems great, but I can't justify spending $200 on a horn section when I only spent a little over $600 for the entire Spitfire Symphonic Brass + Expansion Pack and $350 for Forzo.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> How is it impolite to compare a release to offerings from other companies? Lately, I've seen a number of people act as if companies are poor, defenseless entities whose feelings and profits will be utterly ruined if someone makes a comparison for those trying to decide whether a purchase is worthwhile. There is clearly a chunk of people who find Talos' pricing rather high (myself included, though I own and love Jaeger and Cerberus), so naturally comparisons will be made to other products from other companies. It's not impolite. It's how basic economics and comparison shopping work. Personally, I would love to buy this library, as it seems great, but I can't justify spending $200 on a horn section when I only spent a little over $600 for the entire Spitfire Symphonic Brass + Expansion Pack and $350 for Forzo.



I believe commercial announcements is supposed to be a kind of safe zone for developers, particularly those who pay for ADs and keep this forum running. I think comparisons etc. are supposed to be made in the Sample Talk section. Hence - my bad.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 25, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> How is it impolite to compare a release to offerings from other companies?



That's why we have 2 forums. One for Commercial Announcements and one for Sample Talk. Usually there are two threads. It just means that the Commercial Announcement thread can be more focused on people who bought / want to buy the library having a conversation with the developer, while the Sample Talk thread is anything goes, includes good/bad reviews, etc.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 25, 2018)

NoamL said:


> That's why we have 2 forums. One for Commercial Announcements and one for Sample Talk. Usually there are two threads. It just means that the Commercial Announcement thread can be more focused on people who bought / want to buy the library having a conversation with the developer, while the Sample Talk thread is anything goes, includes good/bad reviews, etc.


Gotcha. Seems silly to me to make two posts in separate subforums about every library in order to have honest discussion of good and bad, but whatever the rules are...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Gotcha. Seems silly to me to make two posts in separate subforums about every library in order to have honest discussion of good and bad, but whatever the rules are...



Agree totally with @ NoamL, and you, in this regard, and got smacked early-on for violating this Forum policy.
Yes, it seems a very high percentage of COMMERCIAL Announcements topics should immediately get SAMPLE Talk Threads, _but not all_ …..
Much important value is in comparative /competitive discussions, so having reasonable members acting as Mods for this seems workable ...


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 25, 2018)

This library is made for people who use it professionally and make money from it. The price is more than o.k., if u ask me! Hire 12 players, a studio, an engineer e.t.c only for one recording session and you will have to pay what?


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 25, 2018)

Sounds great - good luck with this!

Do not think this is too expensive.

_Hire 12 players, a studio, an engineer e.t.c only for one recording session and you will have to pay what?
_
Exactly!

Can I make one suggestion for the future - please have the volume of the samples in line with the narration. It is rather irritating when the narration is considerably louder than the samples. Thanks!


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 25, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> This library is made for people who use it professionally and make money from it. The price is more than o.k., if u ask me! Hire 12 players, a studio, an engineer e.t.c only for one recording session and you will have to pay what?


So what you're saying is that there are basically two classes of libraries? Libraries made for professionals and libraries for hobbyists? It would be really cool if you could make a list where you classify libraries in those two sections, so people can buy their libraries accordingly. You seem to have some great insight about that topic. One question about your reasoning for the price. Do 66 tuba players cost less than 12 horn players? Just doesn't make any sense but I guess some people can justify anything


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 25, 2018)

Drundfunk said:


> So what you're saying is that there are basically two classes of libraries? Libraries made for professionals and libraries for hobbyists? It would be really cool if you could make a list where you classify libraries in those two sections, so people can buy their libraries accordingly. You seem to have some great insight about that topic. One question about your reasoning for the price. Do 66 tuba players cost less than 12 horn players? Just doesn't make any sense but I guess some people can justify anything



No need to be sarcastic with him. Just state your reasons for disagreeing.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not a friend of these price discussions. Nobody is forced to buy. Nobody knows the developers investment (which can be very different even for same results depending on where you live and how much people are involved and how much time needed). And it's a developers decision. If you want to pay that price or not is your personal decision.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Aug 25, 2018)

Drundfunk said:


> So what you're saying is that there are basically two classes of libraries? Libraries made for professionals and libraries for hobbyists? It would be really cool if you could make a list where you classify libraries in those two sections, so people can buy their libraries accordingly. You seem to have some great insight about that topic. One question about your reasoning for the price. Do 66 tuba players cost less than 12 horn players? Just doesn't make any sense but I guess some people can justify anything



Nope. It means that when you make music as a hobby (not earning money from music) $250 seems a lot. For someone who does this professionally (making money with music) $250 is very good value for a library like this.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 25, 2018)

Very good walkthrough. 
The sound is perfect and epic like Jaeger and Cerberus. I'm glad Audio Imperia is making orchestral stuff. Very good. And there is always the hybrid section : sooo good. 
Thank you for making such libraries.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 26, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> How is it impolite to compare a release to offerings from other companies? Lately, I've seen a number of people act as if companies are poor, defenseless entities whose feelings and profits will be utterly ruined if someone makes a comparison for those trying to decide whether a purchase is worthwhile. There is clearly a chunk of people who find Talos' pricing rather high (myself included, though I own and love Jaeger and Cerberus), so naturally comparisons will be made to other products from other companies. It's not impolite. It's how basic economics and comparison shopping work. Personally, I would love to buy this library, as it seems great, but I can't justify spending $200 on a horn section when I only spent a little over $600 for the entire Spitfire Symphonic Brass + Expansion Pack and $350 for Forzo.



Totally agree.

Although I was not aware of the fact you can't make negative comments in this particular forum. Seems rather pointless to even have a "discussion" about anything in this forum in that case.

I also would have thought developers would want constructive feedback, although i guess in terms of pricing, the sales will speak for themselves!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 26, 2018)

@Drundfunk
When I buy a library, and this is what I do not every month, I only buy it when the sound is great for my work. I do not care about the price, I only care about the sound. Yeah, that's me.


----------



## Wolf68 (Aug 26, 2018)

high Quality Sound. really well done!


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 26, 2018)

axb312 said:


> No offense taken..but I don't see the logic...What do you compare a new product to, if not to existing offerings? I'm not sure if sampling techniques have changed that much that the USP of a product can be it's newness. I will definitely consider sales prices vs intro pricing and do agree wrt library size (ie. this is a big one).



Ok, let me make this short:

Of course you can compare libs with an existing offer, but then do it with libs which have been released a few weeks ago! Do you also compare e.g. RPG games which are on sale for 3,99 USD and have been released 3 years ago to a newly released RPG which is like 59,99 USD?

Personally I see it this way: Audio Imperia is an awesome company and so far everything they have released has been a no brainer for me! When I pick my libs of choice I am not going for the cheapest stuff around but for the stuff which adds to the sound quality of my tracks, let's me raise my efficiency while working and feels the most intuitive to use!

I mean if we would talk 1990 USD, it would be some sort of a different thing, but ... really? We are talking 199 USD so far! This money should be back on your account within days!

... but maybe it is just me, coming from a time when orchestral packages were 6000 to 10000 USD!!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 26, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> @Drundfunk
> When I buy a library, and this is what I do not every month, I only buy it when the sound is great for my work. I do not care about the price, I only care about the sound. Yeah, that's me.



Exactly : THE SOUND ! Not the price. Of course money is money , but the sound is what matters.

I buy a vst if it has THE SOUND . And the gui/usability matters also. 

And TALOS has : THE SOUND !!!

Epic, great legato and many articulations. And the Jaeger gui. And a bonus hybrid tool.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey guys, I did a little walkthrough for TALOS!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 29, 2018)

Waywyn said:


> Hey guys, I did a little walkthrough for TALOS!




You are so active in the last couple of weeks here. How comes?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 29, 2018)

Waywyn said:


> Hey guys, I did a little walkthrough for TALOS!




You're making me want this. Damn you man.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 29, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> You're making me want this. Damn you man.


I am just a bit sorry! :D


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 29, 2018)

@Waywyn ,

Thanks for the video review. 

Two notes about the video :

Note 1: I thought you might want to disable your voice over Mic, when playing the library on the keyboard, because the keyboard clicky sounds were distracting to hear with the actual instruments.

Note 2 :I would also like to hear more of the traditional sounds of this library, rather than the sound design part of it.

Oh.. and nice to see you using Studio One Pro, which is also my DAW. 

I'm still in the process of evaluating this library. So more demos, and reviews are welcome. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 29, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> @Waywyn ,
> 
> Thanks for the video review.
> 
> ...



Thank you! You are right! I have to disable the mic while playing - noted for ... uhm ... my next video!


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 29, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> You are so active in the last couple of weeks here. How comes?



let's say I have more time!


----------



## tim727 (Aug 29, 2018)

This looks really good and I need brass BADLY ... but it would be hard to pull the plug on it before knowing what's going on with another forthcoming brass lib that we all know about :(


----------



## Consona (Aug 30, 2018)

tim727 said:


> This looks really good and I need brass BADLY ... but it would be hard to pull the plug on it before knowing what's going on with another forthcoming brass lib that we all know about :(


Depends on what you need. Do you need a 12 horns library or a general orchestral brass lib, that's basically what you need to know regarding this purchase. Right now, Talos is on the intro sale, while the diamond version of some other brass lib is available for $200 at this moment for example. Then there are some upcoming brass libs as well. It's tough to decide, but the nature of this library makes it easier. Do you need a brass sound like this (plus Talos has some very nice features, a nice amount of articulations, distinct mic positions and sound desing stuff) or more classical one?


----------



## audioimperia (Sep 1, 2018)

"Talos Vol. 1: Horns is the perfect library for those who need a 12 Horns patch with a lot of articulations AND ominous, inception-ish sound design. It is also THE LIBRARY if you just need the best 12 Horns legato that money can buy without hiring 12 Horn players! This one is definitely another SampleLibraryReview.com Top Pick!"


----------



## tim727 (Sep 2, 2018)

Consona said:


> Depends on what you need. Do you need a 12 horns library or a general orchestral brass lib, that's basically what you need to know regarding this purchase. Right now, Talos is on the intro sale, while the diamond version of some other brass lib is available for $200 at this moment for example. Then there are some upcoming brass libs as well. It's tough to decide, but the nature of this library makes it easier. Do you need a brass sound like this (plus Talos has some very nice features, a nice amount of articulations, distinct mic positions and sound desing stuff) or more classical one?



I need a general lib more than anything ... since I need more than just horns. It's just hard to wait  But I think I'll maintain willpower and just hold off for now.

Does anyone know if AudioImperia has given any indication as to when the other sections might be released?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 2, 2018)

Too pricey for me. 

Plenty of other “professional” libraries that don’t cost $250 per section.


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 5, 2018)

I am wondering does this dynamically go louder than the current Jaeger 6horns patch? Does anyone have both and can comment on this aspect? I find everything in Jaeger is absolutely usable but a bit lacking for going full on epic.


----------



## Seycara (Oct 7, 2018)

How does this compare to the 9 horns from Ark I? 12 vs 9 in terms of sound is rather similar and Talos horns is almost half the price of Ark I (250$ vs 550$). Both seem to have very similar amounts of articulations and mic positions.


----------

